# New Walther PPK/S Jammed!



## OMSBH44

Had a few free moments so I grabbed my new Stainless PPK/S, a box of .380 round nose ammo, and went to the shooting range. 

I figure the gun needs to be broken in a bit, so I put up a paper silhouette just to have something to shoot at and started banging away. :smt068 I have already fired a hundred rounds through it without any "hiccups" or problems.  

Well, long about round number 135 or so, it jammed! :smt022 
Classic failure to go into battery. I reached up with the heal of my left hand and bumped the back of the slide, which closed OK. That round fired. I squirted some "Rem-Oil" into the gun and finished off the box with no more problems.

I don't know exactly what caused the F-to-Feed. I may have been holding the gun a bit loosely for that shot, or it may have gotten "dry" and needed a bit of lubrication.

Has anyone else noticed the Stainless Smith & Wesson PPK/S being overly sensitive to being held too loosely?


----------



## Shipwreck

The original PPKs didn't feed well often unless the barrel was throated - the new S&W versions supposedly hare better at this.

I assume the gun is new? If so, it needs to be broken in maybe.

Lubrication may have been possible too - oil it well before ya go again. Also, try another type of ammo.

1 time isn't enough to diagnose. Put 200 rounds thru it 2 or 3 times, and then see how many times ya have issues w/ it.


----------



## Baldy

I wouldn't hit the panick button yet. Give that gun a little time to break in. Clean it and oil it good and try another hundred throuh it. Those guns are built along the lines of the old Mauser and the mag springs are where you find most of your problems. Wolff has springs for them I beleive. They are good guns. Most go bang every time you pull the trigger.


----------



## OMSBH44

Mag springs....Hmmmm...Hadn't thought of that. I didn't notice which of the original 2 magazines was in the gun when the jamm happened, so I'll keep an eye on it. Glad you mentioned that! I like this forum more and more all the time!


----------



## michael t

I take it you didn't clean after first 100. PPK/S like to be lubed. 
1 What brand of ammo were you using . many don't like the Winchester blunt nose junk. I shoot magtech and S&B ball out of mine for play.
2 When you reassemble always make sure recoil spring on tight end first. I also turn other end of spring end to 12 o'clock when pulling slide on. 
3 I always put a little oil on outside of barrel before putting spring on. 
4 I use a lite coat of grease on slide rails in stead of oil. (I carry mine) 
5 A PPK/S can be subject of limpwrist as you going against a 20lb recoil spring.
6 Its new and needs shot in Some requier as high as 500 rounds. Then all of a sudden their trouble free. Just depends on pistol. I have 2 older PPK/S (interarms) and belive in them . 
7. Only use FACTORY BANNER mags. no pro mag or other discount junk. PPK/S are a quality weapon and deserve the good mags.


----------



## OMSBH44

Well, as a mater of fact, I did clean it after the first 100 rounds. However, that was more than a week before and I don't recall squirting any lubricant into the gun before that last trip to the range with it. 

So, I'll fire it a couple hundred times more and see what happens! I'll be sure to lubricate it well before each session at the range and several times during each session also.

I put some aftermarket wood grips on it and it sure changed the feel in my hand!

Gotta run...More later!


----------



## bullseye Jay

Anyone have any ideas what would cause the cocking piece inside the left grip to break off? I've only ran about 40 rounds through it, bought it new.


----------



## OMSBH44

*Cocking Piece?*

BJ, I don't have a clue what you are talking about, for two reasons.

First, there is no cocking piece anywhere in a PPK/S. Second, I sold that
piece of "machinery" last month. I just flat could not get that thing to
shoot reliably, no matter what type of ammunition I fired in it.

Good luck solving your problem. You'll need it!


----------



## bullseye Jay

*broken cocking piece*

Sorry the piece that the hammer pushes up when you cock it. runs through both sides looks like it pushes up firing pin into position. Sorry not that familiar with the internal workings


----------



## MLB

Welcome Bullseye Jay. Any chance you can post a picture?

Regardless, it sounds like it needs a trip back to S&W. With only 40 rounds through it, it should be warrantee work.


----------



## bullseye Jay

Unfortunately it is an Interarms that had never been fired. I'll get a pic up on it.


----------



## vvegaiii

OMSBH44 said:


> Well, as a mater of fact, I did clean it after the first 100 rounds. However, that was more than a week before and I don't recall squirting any lubricant into the gun before that last trip to the range with it.
> 
> So, I'll fire it a couple hundred times more and see what happens! I'll be sure to lubricate it well before each session at the range and several times during each session also.
> 
> I put some aftermarket wood grips on it and it sure changed the feel in my hand!
> 
> Gotta run...More later!


I read somewhere that wood grips will bind the hammer mechanism somehow. Maybe this is an issue?


----------



## Mdnitedrftr

michael t said:


> I use a lite coat of grease on slide rails in stead of oil. (I carry mine)


I think thats the best thing you can do for this gun. I had a problem with the gun jamming on me and grease took care of the problem for the most part


----------



## JCummings

I also had a problem with intermittent FTF in my S&W PPK/S.
All occurred within the first 250 rounds. I'm now up around 500 rounds and have not had any FTF in the last 4 times I've shot it. I've always cleaned well and lubed after every trip to the range. I did take a dremel with felt tip and buffing compound to the feed ramp and outer throat area. Since that I have not had any FTF. Soooo... was it the polishing or just break in? I'll never know. (or care).


----------



## Mr.Ed

I have about 400+ rounds down range in my S&W PPK/S without a problem and without a cleaning. My goal is to see if she will go 1k rounds without an issue. I've shot cheap ball that I bought at the range but mainly I shoot Federal 165 grain Hydra Shok JHP. 

My only complaint with the little gem has to do with ergonomics. The twin sides of the frame that reside just above and to each side of the trigger have perfect 90 degrees angles that 'bite' into my trigger finger. I'd like to give her a Les Baer treatment as I believe she's a fine carry weapon and I don't want to be thinking about my trigger finger when I should be concentrating on the target.

Thanks

Mr.Ed


----------

